# Hotwheels/Matchbox cars in the tub



## danube (Jan 18, 2012)

Is there any reason why a kid shouldn't take these little metal cars into the bathtub?

My 2.5 year old DD has a particular one she loves to take into the bathtub. My husband doesn't want her to because he says 1) they are not bath toys and 2) they aren't made like they use be. (?)

I guess his second point is in response to me saying "But my little brother used to take his in all the time..."

It seems like such a weird thing to fight about, but it really bugs me. And it is DD's favorite toy to take to the bath.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Generally, if taking a toy in the bath doesn't present a danger, I'm okay with it.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

DS has taken cars into the tub for years. They do scratch, though.


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Is your husband very specific as to how things should be used in general, or is this one thing in particular? It may be that he was not allowed to take toys like these into the tub when he was a kid? My boys use lots of toys in the bathtub and whether something is a bath toy depends on whether it's too big to go down the drain and it can't be electronic, rather than what the packaging says. I'm not sure what your dh means by "they're not made like they used to be" - my boys inherited lots of cars from my dh from when he was a kid and they have lots of pieces that come off that I wouldn't allow in the bathtub...I think if a car is newer and not coming apart, it should be ok. And I've never had one scratch the tub, so that must depend on the tub material.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

I've found Hotwheels to hold up far better than toys made for the bath. The rubber toys get all moldy and gross in a month but cars don't even seem to rust, even the cheapo grocery store ones.


----------



## sageowl (Nov 16, 2010)

I can confirm that neither contain iron.


----------



## skreader (Nov 19, 2008)

No reason I can think of, except for possible damage to the toy itself, or the possibility of the small bits and pieces coming off and blocking the drain.

But, they don't float well, and they are not very good for pouring, so they are not the first toys I would think to put into the tub w/ my kids.


----------

